# Trainwreck clone builders



## randall (Dec 9, 2006)

Who in Canada makes and sells A Trainwreck clone?


----------



## CSBen (Mar 1, 2011)

Randall,

I'd recommend that you get in touch with Phaez Amps @ Phaez Amps

Cheers
B


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Darren, just put a WTB for a Mark Kane Express


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've made a Liverpool and an Express for myself and a friend, and I think they are quite nice. I'm not throwing my name into the hat, but want to point out that the best resources for Trainwrecks are all at:
The Amp Garage :: Index

Therefore, any builder you would want would likely be associated with that forum, and preferably be known there to some degree. You could make a request there asking about a good Canadian builder as well. It's a pretty tight and friendly community.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Which Trainwreck are you looking for?


----------



## randall (Dec 9, 2006)

looking for the express.


----------

